# The effect of cell size/shape on varroa development



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Gene Weitzel said:


> I found this link today:
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/info/info/disease/a-varroa-treatment-withou.shtml
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the ANP comb of the early 1990's. It was supposed to do a similar thing, and because the workers were supposed to provide more food to the larva, mature the larva more quickly, shortening the time to capping and interfereing with mite reproduction.

The bees used it, but it didn't keep colonies from dying.


Keith


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Keith Benson said:


> Sounds like the ANP comb of the early 1990's. It was supposed to do a similar thing, and because the workers were supposed to provide more food to the larva, mature the larva more quickly, shortening the time to capping and interfereing with mite reproduction.
> 
> The bees used it, but it didn't keep colonies from dying.
> 
> ...


They did not put a date on the article, but I did notice it came from their journal #21. With their current issue at #82, back calculating at 4 issues per year, that would put the timing about right. Geez, I just hate it when people post outdated literature on their website. It is positioned in such a way as to lead one to think it may be more recent, don't know if this is intentional or if they are just too lazy to keep their website up to date. I did notice that the calendar is up to date (course it promotes their fundraising via paid seminars, etc).


----------

